# [OT] No a patentes de software (abierto)

## the incredible hurd

He estado buscando en el foro y ya aparece [OT] Patentes de software en la UE (abierto). Por lo que al menos ya se sabía por aquí.

Ahora la cuestión es que  *Quote:*   

> El Parlamento Europeo rechazó al final la directiva de patentes de software, pero no tiene derechos para iniciativas legislativas.

  y es necesario emprender de nuevo la labor para que nuestros legisladores tomen medidas:

Petición para detener las patentes de software en Europa

(Sigo creyendo que es posible y ya he firmado)

----------

## Txema

Firmado y distribuido, esperemos que nos oigan, porque es un verdadero lastre para el progreso.

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

idem, firmado y distribuido.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Vaya no soy europeo pero estoy con ustedes,  en México primero quieren vender el petroleo y los demás energéticos, supongo que después empezaran a legislar sobre patentes de software, de momento ya aumentaron el tiempo de vida de las patentes de algunos medicamentos.

----------

## opotonil

Otro mas que ya ha firmado.

----------

